# It got so cold last night...



## Redfoot NERD (Dec 14, 2010)

... I found a PENGUIN in my refrigerator this morning -






NERD


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 14, 2010)

28f in SW Florida.


----------



## Kristina (Dec 15, 2010)

14*F here last night. Not cold enough for a coat yet, still sweatshirt weather


----------



## dmmj (Dec 15, 2010)

I am pretty sure it was 80 plus degrees here yesterday though it did go down to about 60 lat night, pretty cold for california.


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Dec 15, 2010)

It got down to 47* in our yard las night. It is currently 75*or so


----------



## abra (Dec 15, 2010)

It's like 20F degrees here average, yet like always snow seems to pass around us. It sucks, last year there were huge storms everywhere around us, and we got like NO snow. But we did have an awesome snow day when it didn't even snow


----------



## Kristina (Dec 15, 2010)

You can come and get some of my snow. We have gotten over 12 inches so far.


----------



## abra (Dec 15, 2010)

Send it over here!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 15, 2010)

So what did you do with him?


----------



## Candy (Dec 15, 2010)

Only reached 59 degrees here today. Fernando came out for a little while but then went back into his doghouse to get warm again.


----------



## Kristina (Dec 15, 2010)

I've always wanted a penguin...


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Dec 15, 2010)

emysemys said:


> So what did you do with him?



I sent him NORTH.. where he could warm-up!


----------



## Angi (Dec 15, 2010)

I have been freezing today. It propably got down to 60 degrees. We even had fog last night yuck!


----------



## Kristina (Dec 16, 2010)

60 degrees? LOL, FREEZING? It was 6* when I took the kids to school this morning. Still just sweatshirt weather....


----------



## Marty333 (Dec 16, 2010)

Florida is not being nice this year 26 degrees the other night  Thank God for footie pajamas


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Dec 16, 2010)

Did anybody get the 'joke'? 

NERD


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 16, 2010)

I guess it went right over my head...but then, I live in a cave and have little to no human interaction. Can you explain it to me without losing the ha ha value?

Oh!!!! Slaps herself on the back of her head!! It was warmer in the fridge than it was outside! I get it. HA HA!!!!!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Dec 16, 2010)

emysemys said:


> I guess it went right over my head...but then, I live in a cave and have little to no human interaction. Can you explain it to me without losing the ha ha value?
> 
> Oh!!!! Slaps herself on the back of her head!! It was warmer in the fridge than it was outside! I get it. HA HA!!!!!





DUH...





Thank you Yvonne..... ( this post had nothing to do with the temps anywhere else... although I'm sure it applied )

NERD


----------



## Kristina (Dec 16, 2010)

My point in posting my temps was that ya'll are being WIMPS.


----------



## onarock (Dec 16, 2010)

yeah i got the joke. it was soo cold at your house that the refer. was warmer. I could tell you what the temps were here last night and today and the night before and yesterday and the day before that and the day before that, but I dont want to take away from all those who think So Cal and Az and Fla are the best places to raise torts. Aloha


----------



## terryo (Dec 16, 2010)

I can't believe that it went right over my head. When I read that post I said.."what is he TALKING about."


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 16, 2010)

Well, the reason it went right over MY head was because I read the subject line, "It got SO cold last night..." and I was still thinking, "How Cold Was It? (like Johnny Carson's audience would say)" And so I didn't get the joke. But once it got through to me, I actually thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Dec 16, 2010)

Let me see here..(?).. uh yep, that's it.

*"It got so cold last night...* [ How cold was it? ] ( It was so cold that ).. *I found a penguin in my refrigerator this morning".*

That IS the way Johnny would have said it - right?

A guy came in the store my wife runs and told her that.. I thought it was hilarious.

NERD

Did you hear about the mother who wrote to her son.. "John I'm going to write this slow because I know you read slow.................".


----------



## Nofx (Dec 17, 2010)

last night it was so cold...that i found a wolf in my back yard!

( not funny...i know  )


----------

